# Rescinding timeshare Wyndham w/ credit card.



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

So I'm at Daytona and I was swindled into contract with Wyndham. I couldn't get to the usps so I made a copy of the letter signed it and sent it with signature necessary through FedEx. I have read that usps is the best bet but I wanted to get it in motion and am willing to stop by a usps Monday when they open on the way back from my 13 hour drive lol. My question is 1. The Contract is bi-yearly 105,000 points with a bonus sign on of 247000, now the Contract was 25xx.xx down and was connected to a Wyndham visa card I was approved for. I was told it will charge my monthly payment to it along with the down payment to said card. It's literally been about 35 hours since signing the contract. Should I wait to cancel the card until the contract is rescinded? Also any input with the rescinding writing if you guys could. Here is how the rescinding is worded.

To the purchaser : you may cancel your contract without penalty or obligation within ten(10) calender days after the date you sign your contract or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be provided to you, pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida statutes, whichever is later. If the developer has made a material and adverse change to the public offering statement prior to your closing you may cancel your contract within ten(10) calenders after your receipt of such changes to the public offering statement.
If you decide to cancel your contract, you must notify the developer in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancelation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to :Wyndham vacation resorts,  Inc.,  attention: account servicing operations - rescission department at P.O box 94443 Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 west Charleston Boulevard, suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135.
Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancelation rights is void and of no effect. While you may execute all closing documents in advance, the closing, as evidence by delivery of the deed or other document, before the expiration of your ten (10) day cancelation period, is prohibited.

Here is what I sent and plan on sending ding usps to the p.o. Box Monday-

Name
Address
Phone

Wyndham vacation resorts Inc.
Account servicing operations-rescission department
P.O box 94443
Las Vegas Nevada 89193
Current date July 15, 2017

Attention account servicing operations-rescission department,

I am writing to express my intent to cancel my timeshare contract. My name Is C*** St***** and I purchased a timeshare with Wyndham vacation resorts Inc. On Friday 14th, 2017. As stated in the contract regarding this timeshare, I am writing within the recession period to cancel this contract. I am entitled to rescission period by the law of the state of Florida.

Timeshare:Wyndham vacation resorts Inc.
Owner:C*** st*****
Contract number:*****-*******
Date of purchase : Friday July 14th, 2017

1.unforseen Financial burdens
2 . I felt I was pressured and mislead to in the timeshare sales representation

Again, I am canceling my timeshare contract immediately, as this letter was written on July 15th, 2017. Please reply with a written response showing you have received my letter within the rescission period and are therefore canceling my contract. I will also request the information needed to receive the full refund of my on it deposit.

Sincerely, C*** S******


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 16, 2017)

You should move this post to the Wyndham threads. 

In the meantime you can always take everything they gave you and go back to the sales center to speak with someone in contracts to rescind the sale. You don't have to deal with sales just ask to speak with the people who went over the paperwork and signing. Still should send the letters stating your intent to rescind but you will be less anxious if you take the time to set things in motion while you are still there. Make sure you get copies of everything detailing the cancellation. This will also get anything you put on your credit card cancelled quicker.


----------



## WackyLucy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> I am writing to express my intent to cancel my timeshare contract.... Please reply with a written response showing you have received my letter within the rescission period and are therefore canceling my contract. *I will also rewuire the information needed to receive the full refund of my on it deposit.*



You do not need to offer any reason whatsoever to rescind within the time period identified by applicable state law (10 days in Florida), but there is no harm in your having done so.

Despite your request, Wyndham is under no obligation to respond to you in any way besides simply processing the cancellation and issuing a refund of your deposit.

I don't understand what the blue highlighted statement says or intends to say, but there is nothing else you need to provide. 
The means of your deposit payment is obviously already known to them and they will simply reverse that payment by that exact same means.


----------



## Tia (Jul 16, 2017)

If you go back to the sales office there are often reports of them trying to change your mind, gives them time to spin the details again. Many people say don't go back in person and don't answer the phone if they call. Also read they are under no obligation to confirm they received your rescind, it's why you mail it using proof of mailing on your end,  so long as you did exactly as the instructions say your ok


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2017)

No good can come from returning to the sales office, except to let them try to re-sell you.
A verbal conversation or letter handed to a salesman do not comply with the requirements.
They must honor your rescission only if you follow the instructions exactly as stated in your contract.

.


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> So I'm at Daytona and I was swindled into contract with Wyndham. I couldn't get to the usps so I made a copy of the letter signed it and sent it with signature necessary through FedEx. I have read that usps is the best bet but I wanted to get it in motion and am willing to stop by a usps Monday when they open on the way back from my 13 hour drive lol. My question is 1. The Contract is bi-yearly 105,000 points with a bonus sign on of 247000, now the Contract was 25xx.xx down and was connected to a Wyndham visa card I was approved for. I was told it will charge my monthly payment to it along with the down payment to said card. It's literally been about 35 hours since signing the contract. Should I wait to cancel the card until the contract is rescinded? Also any input with the rescinding writing if you guys could. Here is how the rescinding is worded.
> 
> To the purchaser : you may cancel your contract without penalty or obligation within ten(10) calender days after the date you sign your contract or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be provided to you, pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida statutes, whichever is later. If the developer has made a material and adverse change to the public offering statement prior to your closing you may cancel your contract within ten(10) calenders after your receipt of such changes to the public offering statement.
> If you decide to cancel your contract, you must notify the developer in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancelation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to :Wyndham vacation resorts,  Inc.,  attention: account servicing operations - rescission department at P.O box 94443 Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 west Charleston Boulevard, suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135.
> Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancelation rights is void and of no effect. While you may execute all closing documents in advance, the closing, as evidence by delivery of the deed or other document, before the expiration of your ten (10) day cancelation period, is prohibited.


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok I guess my biggest concern is I did it through FedEx when they listed 2 different addresses one being a P.O box and the other being one I have already sent a signature required fedex that should be there by Wednesday. I plan on sending the P.O. box address a certified usps copy also should, and can you send a certified signature letter. To a P.O. Box?  Also they gave me a kindle fire tablet with all the books. They do not ask for it to be returned anywhere in the rescind policy so should I not worry about that? Also the deposit was issued to a new Wyndham credit card I've yet to receive. The card number shows the last 4 digits on the paperwork should I call and cancel that now also? Idc to keep the car just don't want them to charge it and for it to be issued and them try some funny business with it? Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> You do not need to offer any reason whatsoever to rescind within the time period identified by applicable state law (10 days in Florida), but there is no harm in your having done so.
> 
> Despite your request, Wyndham is under no obligation to respond to you in any way besides simply processing the cancellation and issuing a refund of your deposit.
> 
> ...


 
Require*


----------



## Braindead (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> Ok I guess my biggest concern is I did it through FedEx when they listed 2 different addresses one being a P.O box and the other being one I have already sent a signature required fedex that should be there by Wednesday. I plan on sending the P.O. box address a certified usps copy also should, and can you send a certified signature letter. To a P.O. Box?  Also they gave me a kindle fire tablet with all the books. They do not ask for it to be returned anywhere in the rescind policy so should I not worry about that? Also the deposit was issued to a new Wyndham credit card I've yet to receive. The card number shows the last 4 digits on the paperwork should I call and cancel that now also? Idc to keep the car just don't want them to charge it and for it to be issued and them try some funny business with it? Thanks for the responses guys!


All owners must sign the rescind letter. I noticed only you signed which is fine if you are the only owner.
Unless it's changed. I thought Wyndham contract specifically states rescission letters must be sent via USPS.
Follow the instructions. If it says P.O.BOX they mean PO.BOX. Just send it certified without signature required. Just make sure to keep your receipt. Then track the delivery and print that of to confirm Wyndham received your letter.
I wouldn't cancel the credit card just in case it could hurt your credit score. It wouldn't hurt to call and ask some questions but I wouldn't blindly cancel the CC.
You do not have to return the gifts you received.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 16, 2017)

By rescinding you are taking food out of the mouth of the sales weasel who tried to rip you off. Good job!


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

Braindead said:


> All owners must sign the rescind letter. I noticed only you signed which is fine if you are the only owner.
> Unless it's changed. I thought Wyndham contract specifically states rescission letters must be sent via USPS.
> Follow the instructions. If it says P.O.BOX they mean PO.BOX. Just send it certified without signature required. Just make sure to keep your receipt. Then track the delivery and print that of to confirm Wyndham received your letter.
> I wouldn't cancel the credit card just in case it could hurt your credit score. It wouldn't hurt to call and ask some questions but I wouldn't blindly cancel the CC.
> You do not have to return the gifts you received.



It gave me 2 addresses a P.O. BOX and a normal address. I fedex the normal address seeing usps isnt open yet. If you read the original post I wrote what it says word for word. It says "x address or x address P.O BOX."  Should I send usps to the normal address also then and skip the po box?


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

Braindead said:


> All owners must sign the rescind letter. I noticed only you signed which is fine if you are the only owner.
> Unless it's changed. I thought Wyndham contract specifically states rescission letters must be sent via USPS.
> Follow the instructions. If it says P.O.BOX they mean PO.BOX. Just send it certified without signature required. Just make sure to keep your receipt. Then track the delivery and print that of to confirm Wyndham received your letter.
> I wouldn't cancel the credit card just in case it could hurt your credit score. It wouldn't hurt to call and ask some questions but I wouldn't blindly cancel the CC.
> You do not have to return the gifts you received.


I am the only owner


----------



## bestpal38 (Jul 16, 2017)

55plus said:


> By rescinding you are taking food out of the mouth of the sales weasel who tried to rip you off. Good job!


Did you get that spiel too?? IN fact the weasel who told me that line, was at Daytona!


----------



## Braindead (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> It gave me 2 addresses a P.O. BOX and a normal address. I fedex the normal address seeing usps isnt open yet. If you read the original post I wrote what it says word for word. It says "x address or x address P.O BOX."  Should I send usps to the normal address also then and skip the po box?


In rereading your original post. I didn't notice the "or" . If it gives you 2 options you can use either one.
I noticed it's odd for the physical address and the P.O.BOX to have different zip codes


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

Braindead said:


> In rereading your original post. I didn't notice the "or" . If it gives you 2 options you can use either one.
> I noticed it's odd for the physical address and the P.O.BOX to have different zip codes


 Yes I agree I guess I would be best to resend usps to the actual physical address then seeing a po box would maybe be iffy requiring a signature


----------



## theo (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> I guess I would be best to resend usps to the actual physical address then seeing a po box would maybe be iffy requiring a signature



For starters, recipient signature (or date of actual receipt) matters *not one bit*. What matters is that you can prove a postmark date within the time frame of the applicable state law on rescission. Use USPS certified mail and send your rescission to every address you can find within your paperwork (but not to the resort where you purchased). Better still, just precisely follow the instructions in the rescission instructions provided to you at the time of contract execution. We're talking about spending a few dollars on postage to save tens of thousands of dollars, so don't be lazy or "cheap out" on this matter.

Any tablet or other "gift" associated with the purchase can (and should) be returned separately, at your convenience, by the cheapest means available.
Rest assured that if you *fail* to return items of value, their retail value *will* (lawfully) be deducted from your deposit refund amount.


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 16, 2017)

theo said:


> Yes, this. For startes, signature (or date of recdeipt) matters *not one bit*. What matters is that you can prove a postmark date within the time frame of applicable state law on rescission. Use USPS certified mail and send to every address you can find within your paperwork (or better still, follow precisely the instructions in the rescission instructions provided to you at the time of contract execution, as is required by law).



Here is what it says Theo no where does it say to return the kindle. It also states 1 address "or" the other P. O. BOX address.

To the purchaser : you may cancel your contract without penalty or obligation within ten(10) calender days after the date you sign your contract or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be provided to you, pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida statutes, whichever is later. If the developer has made a material and adverse change to the public offering statement prior to your closing you may cancel your contract within ten(10) calenders after your receipt of such changes to the public offering statement.
If you decide to cancel your contract, you must notify the developer in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancelation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to :Wyndham vacation resorts, Inc., attention: account servicing operations - rescission department at P.O box 94443 Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 west Charleston Boulevard, suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135.
Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancelation rights is void and of no effect. While you may execute all closing documents in advance, the closing, as evidence by delivery of the deed or other document, before the expiration of your ten (10) day cancelation period, is prohibited.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2017)

Lloyd, Don't overthink this. Save yourself ten$ of thou$and$. Mail a simple letter- no legalese or reasons required- either address is good.. Just a contract # and/or a copy of the signature page of the contract. If the Kindle was a gift for buying, they may want it back- or charge you something for it- They're under $100 anyway. Don't cry over it. If it was a gift for attending the presentation, it's yours.

Don't cancel the credit card- or use it for any other purposes- until the credit appears on it, THEN cancel. The card issuer (it isn't Wyndham) will issue you a check.

Glad you found us in time to save thousands. Many don't.

Jim


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 16, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Lloyd, Don't overthink this. Save yourself ten$ of thou$and$. Mail a simple letter- no legalese or reasons required- either address is good.. Just a contract # and/or a copy of the signature page of the contract. If the Kindle was a gift for buying, they may want it back- or charge you something for it- They're under $100 anyway. Don't cry over it. If it was a gift for attending the presentation, it's yours.
> 
> Don't cancel the credit card- or use it for any other purposes- until the credit appears on it, THEN cancel. The card issuer (it isn't Wyndham) will issue you a check.
> 
> ...


Keep the rewards card and enjoy some hotel stays.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 16, 2017)

bestpal38 said:


> Did you get that spiel too?? IN fact the weasel who told me that line, was at Daytona!


No, no sales weasel ever said that to me. I just like the end result of rescinding - they don't make any money at their end and the person rescinding saves tens of thousands of dollars. I call it a happy ending, but not the same type of happy ending one would experience in Thailand or the Philippines.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 16, 2017)

A friend told me someone had paid $38,000 for Daytona but I don't know the number of points or year usage. Two years ago a scammer told me that my deeds were worth over $100000. Thank heavens they are now in trouble with FTC. When all of this settles maybe some value will return but never to that amount.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just rescinded myself this past weekend. We sent the letter to the po box with a certified receipt. You did the right thing.


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 17, 2017)

Cedartree105 said:


> I just rescinded myself this past weekend. We sent the letter to the po box with a certified receipt. You did the right thing.


How did that address work out? Trying to decide which to send it to?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> How did that address work out? Trying to decide which to send it to?


If it's that large a dilemma, send it to both of 'm, but just do it so you won't second guess yourself.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 17, 2017)

We sent the letters tot the street address. After talking to my wife she is going to send letter to the po box as well. The paperwork states you can do either or but just to be on the safe side were are going to do both.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 17, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> So I'm at Daytona and I was swindled into contract with Wyndham. I couldn't get to the usps so I made a copy of the letter signed it and sent it with signature necessary through FedEx. I have read that usps is the best bet but I wanted to get it in motion and am willing to stop by a usps Monday when they open on the way back from my 13 hour drive lol. My question is 1. The Contract is bi-yearly 105,000 points with a bonus sign on of 247000, now the Contract was 25xx.xx down and was connected to a Wyndham visa card I was approved for. I was told it will charge my monthly payment to it along with the down payment to said card. It's literally been about 35 hours since signing the contract. Should I wait to cancel the card until the contract is rescinded? Also any input with the rescinding writing if you guys could. Here is how the rescinding is worded.
> 
> To the purchaser : you may cancel your contract without penalty or obligation within ten(10) calender days after the date you sign your contract or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be provided to you, pursuant to section 721.07(6) Florida statutes, whichever is later. If the developer has made a material and adverse change to the public offering statement prior to your closing you may cancel your contract within ten(10) calenders after your receipt of such changes to the public offering statement.
> If you decide to cancel your contract, you must notify the developer in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancelation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to :Wyndham vacation resorts,  Inc.,  attention: account servicing operations - rescission department at P.O box 94443 Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 west Charleston Boulevard, suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135.
> ...



In your first sentence, delete the words "express my intent to."  Expressing intent to cancel is not the same as cancelling.

Sorry to be picky but Wyndham will be.


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 18, 2017)

chapjim said:


> In your first sentence, delete the words "express my intent to."  Expressing intent to cancel is not the same as cancelling.
> 
> Sorry to be picky but Wyndham will be.


 Done! Sending out today on the 4th day of my 10 day grace period finally back from vacation and the 13 hour drive lol


----------



## Lloyd240sx (Jul 18, 2017)

Sent the letter today usps as what you guys said to both addresses just to make sure lol. I also had one delivered that I sent FedEx 24 hours after the contract was signed. The usps one says promotional items on seperate cover. Should I send the Kindle back they gave me or wait? That was given only after signing the contract for the e books the 150 gift card was for coming to the meeting. Does not say to return promotional items in the contract rescind portion.


----------



## countrygurl586 (Oct 9, 2017)

Help. I am rescinding my Bluegrass Vacation contract.  I am within the cancellation period.  However, the financing was done by them and I was going to pay off with my own funds withing 30 days. I am in remorse as this is too much money for me to contend with owing right now.  I have the letter requesting the contract to be cancelled ready to take to the post office and request a return receipt.  I had a sampler package as to which I had 6,200 points left.  They rolled the points into the contract will I lose these points.  How do they handle the financing since they were going to take it directly out of my bank account monthly.  Does cancelling do away with all these questions. I also made a down payment.  There was only a $25 incentive for the presentation that wasn't attached to whether I bought or not.  How in the world do I get into these situations and then regret it.  Please help with some answers.  Thank you.


----------



## WackyLucy (Oct 9, 2017)

countrygurl586 said:


> Help. I am rescinding my Bluegrass Vacation contract.  I am within the cancellation period.  However, the financing was done by them and I was going to pay off with my own funds withing 30 days. I am in remorse as this is too much money for me to contend with owing right now.  I have the letter requesting the contract to be cancelled ready to take to the post office and request a return receipt.  I had a sampler package as to which I had 6,200 points left.  They rolled the points into the contract will I lose these points.  How do they handle the financing since they were going to take it directly out of my bank account monthly.  Does cancelling do away with all these questions. I also made a down payment.  There was only a $25 incentive for the presentation that wasn't attached to whether I bought or not.  How in the world do I get into these situations and then regret it.  Please help with some answers.  Thank you.



The short summary answer is that after you properly submit a timely written rescission to the correct address, you will ultimately be returned to the exact same status you had before you attended that presentation, just as if you had never even attended the presentation at all in the first place.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 9, 2017)

Lloyd240sx said:


> Ok I guess my biggest concern is I did it through FedEx when they listed 2 different addresses one being a P.O box and the other being one I have already sent a signature required fedex that should be there by Wednesday. I plan on sending the P.O. box address a certified usps copy also should, and can you send a certified signature letter. To a P.O. Box?  Also they gave me a kindle fire tablet with all the books. They do not ask for it to be returned anywhere in the rescind policy so should I not worry about that? Also the deposit was issued to a new Wyndham credit card I've yet to receive. The card number shows the last 4 digits on the paperwork should I call and cancel that now also? Idc to keep the car just don't want them to charge it and for it to be issued and them try some funny business with it? Thanks for the responses guys!



When they receive it at the 10750 W Charleston address, they will process it.


----------

